# Narcotics agents: Man was towing a mobile marijuana greenhouse



## FruityBud (Mar 12, 2010)

A Texas man, his truck and camper trailer are all parked in Jackson County after Narcotics Task Force agents say they found a marijuana growing operation inside.

Jeremy Rushmichael Hicks, 38, of Bruceville, Texas was pulled over near the 68 mile marker for reckless driving and expired tags. Officers checked his driver's license and found not only was it suspended, but Hicks was wanted in Florida for disorderly conduct and public drunkenness.

Agents said a search of the travel trailer revealed several hydroponic marijuana grow rooms inside. Three live plants, a small amount of marijuana, the truck, the trailer and $1,700 were all seized.

Hicks is charged with one count of Cultivation of Marijuana. He's being held at the Adult Detention Center in Pascagoula.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yjyrofs*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 12, 2010)

:rofl: The gene pool could use a little chlorine :hubba:


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 12, 2010)

What an idiot, reckless driving, expired tags, and suspended license while towing his grow room.  It is hard to feel sorry for this guy.  

What is also idiotic is Mississippi supposedley decriminalizes MJ but they only decriminalized anything under 30 grams, then it jumps up to a felony.  So if you get caught with 30 grams you get a $100-$250 ticket, if you have 31 grams you will be a felon.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 12, 2010)

:rofl:

Hick  is in an adult detention center..:lama:  too funny


on a serious note tho. I thought of this at one time.  I was thinking semi trailer though.  With generators.  just a dream


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Idea to grow on the move.!!! 
But make sure everything is in ORDER, driver's license, tags, and drive Normal..


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 12, 2010)

Kind of reminds me of the Breaking Bad show. Minus the moron..


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 12, 2010)

He needs to make the Darwin Award list...
... if they gave him life I couldn't drop a tear... I say execute him, give him the electric chair, mobile grow rooms is like rolling a joint while skydiving, you just don't do it !!!
 ...even John Lennon would say if he's given life without parole...   "you wanker" 

His last name is Hicks, hey Hick, "is that your dad?"


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2010)

> His last name is Hicks, hey Hick, "is that your dad?"


..at "38 yrs old"..?? ha!.. my kid maybe.
poor poor hicks :rofl:


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 12, 2010)

What a doofus..........he should be buried alive.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 12, 2010)

frogman71 said:
			
		

> What an idiot, reckless driving, expired tags, and suspended license while towing his grow room. It is hard to feel sorry for this guy.
> 
> .


He's probably sitting in jail right now wondering how this genius plan got busted.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 12, 2010)

i can tell you all from personal experience that sitting in jail, thinking about how avoidable the situation was, and realizing you'll be there a bit REALLY sucks...i may have learned the hard way but at least i learned.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 12, 2010)

Those guys always make me smile. What an idiot. Thats like those guys you see on TV moving grass from one state to the other and speeding. Why the heck would you be speeding while doing that? I dunno about folks sometimes.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if this was the guy in Florida who was sleeping with two alligators?  Or he could have been the guy in S. Carolina who got caught doing the 'dirty' with his horses?  Or he could have been this guy in Oregon who gave his daughter's ex-boyfriend his car, his 45 Calibre pistol with three loaded clips, food, sleeping bags and clothes and money to escape from TERRORISTS who had just shot and killed his 62 year old mother and her 48 year old boyfriend.....and he didn't call the cops until 24 hours went by....Hey Art, we need something stronger than Chlorine


----------



## painterdude (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, he shot his mother on her front porch in front of his wife and 4 year old daughter......and then shot the boyfriend who was inside the house...they caught all of them in Virginia....they were staying in a basement in a house owned by some people who he had met on the INTERNET...and somebody else who was also living in this same house got suspicious because his BeeEss was getting to be unbelievable...and he went on line and found this guy on America's Most Wanted.....and called the local police, who called the feds and they busted them the next morning while actually driving the home owner's SUV with HER inside the vehicle and his wife was driving the LOANED car from Oregon......we need lots of Chlorine Art


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 12, 2010)

Let's just hope they didn't reproduce


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 12, 2010)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> I thought of this at one time



I wouldn't give it much though.....
In my state - if you do not consent to a search - regardless of probable cause - they will arrest you and suspend your license. You are agreeing to this when you sign that drivers license and get on any public road. No free pass for out of staters here. 

I would think I have much much more protection from a random search in your own home. 

I've seen rolling meth labs but can't imagine a rolling grow room.


----------

